

Ask HN: How do you learn to ask for money? - diminium

Ok, simple general question.  How do you learn to ask for money?<p>This can apply for jobs, start-ups, freelancing, etc.
======
nodata
In what sense?

~~~
diminium
Take consulting for example. Charging a low rate seems alright except you
begin to notice every single one of your competitors charge 3x what you do. In
a way, you don't feel like you are worth what the competitors are charging so
you just accept work at the lower rate you charge.

In a way, your scared to ask your current clients to pay more and your not
certain about how good your work is but everyone else says it's good.

Same thing also for employee when you find out everyone else makes 3x what you
do.

~~~
nodata
3x cheaper? I would guess you've got your maths wrong.

Compare yourself to an employee: look at all of the stuff an employee will get
but you as a contractor will not, for example: equipment, insurance, pension,
healthcare, office space, etc. Now factor in risk.

Back to the other contractors: their price is set by the market. If you are as
good as them you can still charge 20% less and still be cheaper.

~~~
diminium
Nope, $15-$20 an hour while others in similar roles earn way more. Then comes
a speech that says "be lucky you have a good job choice and we're offering you
this. There are so many unemployed people in this economy and it's a privilege
to find work" and so forth.

